# ROOOOAR *Flex muscles*



## Scout (Oct 30, 2008)

XD 
Hahaha`


I made this topic `cuz...
I was watching a film in Language Arts class today, _Of Mice and Men_, 
and this macho, slow-minded, but really innocent character named Lennie sure kicked ass!
He was meddled by this short, angry guy named Curley who has a grudge against big people. Lennie didn't do anything but Curley kept jabbing his face with his fists. George told Lennie to fight back and the grip Lennie had on Curley's hand was intense.
It was soooooooooooo dramatic in that scene`
Lennie's grip was so intense that it Curley's blood was goozing out and the bones in his hand were all snapped broken. Curley asked for it.

I don't really have a thing with physical strength, but that was so jawesome nonetheless. Inspired me.

So, anyone like to share how strong or weak their body is like?


I have no muscles at all, lol! I'm really scrawny. Except for my legs, they're very stable stuff. I can easily balance on one balls-of`a-foot for minutes, though that would hurt. X.x


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2008)

We're doing Of Mice and Men right now too.

Anyway, I'm a weakling, but once I accidentally broke some Lego pieces in half. :(


----------



## Zeph (Oct 30, 2008)

Wooo no muscle. And next to no fat, either.

I'm a bag of skin an' bones.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 30, 2008)

I couldn't even arm wrestle a 10-year-old girl.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 30, 2008)

I did Of Mice and Men for my English GCSE lol
we watched that same film too :B

I think my strength is pretty average but several of my friends say I punch like a boxer lol


----------



## Flora (Oct 30, 2008)

We're gonna do Of Mice and Men next. ^^

I...can barely pick up a five-year-old.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm doing it for my GCSE now.

We would be watching the film but my teacher says we should finish the entire book before watching even the beginning. Then I pointed out that we watched Romeo & Juliet before reading it and so we watched that again :(

We actually just reached the part where Lennie does that last lesson.
So no spoilers for me ^_^


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I couldn't even arm wrestle a 10-year-old girl.


this
i am very weak :(


----------



## spaekle (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a pushover. And it kind of sucks. :[

Loved _Of Mice and Men_ though. I read it in 9th grade. Steinbeck rocks.


----------



## octobr (Oct 30, 2008)

Weaklings!

I'm a damn powerhouse. Well, considering. Legs mainly, dance gives you something (in the form of _creepy ass muscles_) but my arms are catching up now that I work out relatively often.


----------



## Scout (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL!

Dancing does give these odd muscle form when I flex (or tighten) my leg muscles...  Luckily I always wear long pants to cover that up in case I dance myself. ^___^

*kicks everyone sky high*



Oh, by the way:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhsbHN_mHEQ

Great scene!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jetx (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm stronger than I used to be but I'm still weak
So weak sometimes a group of my friends will crowd around me and punch me for a laugh, mostly because I don't fight back, and if I did it wouldn't hurt (great friends, huh? xD)

But I plan to work on getting a bit stronger one day :D
I'm not really scrawny, at all, but I'm not large either. I probably look stronger than I am. Then again, all the people I know know I'm not strong at all by now


----------



## Silversnow (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm pretty strong, and there's a _great_ gym near my house, so. :D


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

_Of Mice and Men_ is brilliant.

Anyway...

I'd say I was somewhere in the middle, although not having been to the gym for 6 weeks has probably reduced my strength


----------



## Ayame (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm pathetic!  :D  I couldn't do anything.
All I can do is kick people's shins.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Nov 1, 2008)

I can occasionally cause pain, but most of the time it's just the force of a piece of paper being blown by a breeze into your face. :/ mind you that _could_ be attributed to my lack of exercise but whatever.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

All I can do is stomp people's toes. I can barely pick up 10 pounds. I am a weakling. End of story.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 2, 2008)

No muscles for me. I can snap a pencil though, but I am sure everyone can do that.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm rather strong, though not the best, but I have next to no fat on me, like Castform. I can pick up my mom for a few seconds. XD


----------



## Valor (Nov 2, 2008)

I've dented a wooden door with my fist, shattered a glass pane with the palm of my hand, and made many holes in walls with my bare feet. So, I have a great chance of winning a fight.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

I can take down fifteen five-year-olds. Less than many people =/ Unsurprising when I have probably spent a total of about three minutes doing exercise over my entire life.

(I studied Of Mice and Men too btw. =3)


----------

